# First hemp, now khat



## shesulsa (May 16, 2007)

> When federal drug enforcement agents announced last summer that they had arrested scores of suspects in an &#8220;international narcotics-trafficking organization&#8221; with operations in New York and Seattle, they hailed it as the first major crackdown on khat &#8212; a plant grown in the Horn of Africa and chewed like tobacco for its stimulant buzz.
> 
> But more than nine months later, prosecutors in Seattle have dismissed charges against all but a handful of defendants, and the few expected to go to trial next month are considered to have a good chance of avoiding jail. The New York case, meantime, is teetering on a fine legal argument over whether khat is a powerful illicit stimulant or something more akin to a double espresso.
> 
> ...



*FULL ARTICLE*

Cracking down on a drug that has the stimulant effect of a double espresso?  Watch out all you Venti Quad drinkers!!

Thoughts on this?


----------



## CoryKS (May 16, 2007)

Dang, there goes my plan to get hopped up on some weird African plant.  Guess it's back to Starbucks.


----------



## terryl965 (May 16, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Dang, there goes my plan to get hopped up on some weird African plant. Guess it's back to Starbucks.


 

me too


----------



## Lisa (May 16, 2007)

Just don't take away my Timmy's cause if you do I will have to hurt someone....


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 16, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Dang, there goes my plan to get hopped up on some weird African plant. Guess it's back to Starbucks.


Isn't Arabica some weird African plant?
Sean:caffeine:


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 16, 2007)

I suppose that we could do one of two things.  Make all 'recreational' drugs (including alcohol, caffeine and tobacco) illegal or make them all legal.  Either way it would be very interesting to see the results.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 16, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> I suppose that we could do one of two things. Make all 'recreational' drugs (including alcohol, caffeine and tobacco) illegal or make them all legal. Either way it would be very interesting to see the results.


Blasphemer!:soapbox:


----------



## HKphooey (May 16, 2007)

Khat is much more powerful than a double epresso.  It is a type of antphetamine.  Somali fighters are usually hopped up on this drug.  Gives them the feeling they are unbeatable.  Young children are hooked on this drug and fight for the warlords who give it to them.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 16, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Khat is much more powerful than a double epresso. It is a type of antphetamine. Somali fighters are usually hopped up on this drug. Gives them the feeling they are unbeatable. Young children are hooked on this drug and fight for the warlords who give it to them.


 
So that would is essence push it up into the same territory as coca and cocaine it would seem.


----------



## HKphooey (May 16, 2007)

More info on Khat....
http://www.streetdrugs.org/khat.htm


----------



## tellner (May 16, 2007)

Let's leave aside the "drug-crazed Negroes with guns" hyperbole. It was old back when it was Zoot Suit Negro Jazz musicians hopped up on "Mary Jane" the Killer Weed Marihuana. It's a stimulant, but not that strong. It has psychoactive effects and is addictive. A lot of people in Yemen and Somalia don't do a lot except sit around and chew qat. 

But it's nowhere near the same league as amphetamines, cocaine or alcohol.


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 16, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Dang, there goes my plan to get hopped up on some weird African plant.  Guess it's back to Starbucks.



So youre getting hopped up on some weird Columbian plant?


----------



## jks9199 (May 16, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Khat is much more powerful than a double epresso.  It is a type of antphetamine.  Somali fighters are usually hopped up on this drug.  Gives them the feeling they are unbeatable.  Young children are hooked on this drug and fight for the warlords who give it to them.


I'd phrase it "khat CAN be much more powerful"; the stimulant in it loses potency rapidly at room temperature.  (We've been advised to put any seized on ice, and immediately deliver it to the lab, waiting for a lab tech to arrive if it's overnight.)


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 17, 2007)

But can you make paper, clothing and macrame out of khat?  Inquiring hippies want to know.....


----------



## CoryKS (May 17, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Isn't Arabica some weird African plant?
> Sean:caffeine:


 

Nope.  Coffee beans are angels' teardrops.


----------



## bydand (May 17, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Nope.  Coffee beans are angels' teardrops.



Are you sure?  Have you checked the color lately? :idunno:  Just a simple observation.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2007)

bydand said:


> Are you sure? Have you checked the color lately? :idunno: Just a simple observation.


Since when did you become an expert on the colour of angel tears, HMMMMM?
Sean


----------



## JBrainard (May 17, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> *FULL ARTICLE*
> 
> Cracking down on a drug that has the stimulant effect of a double espresso? Watch out all you Venti Quad drinkers!!
> 
> Thoughts on this?


 
Thoughts? Um... Stupid?
I can go down to my local 7-11 type store and buy a couple of "Yellowjacket" pills and be flying high as a kite.
I could rant on and on about how the DEA makes no sense and actually causes a lot of law abiding citizens a lot of pain, but I don't want to derail the thread.


----------



## Darksoul (May 17, 2007)

-As long as I can still have my RockStar energy drinks...yummy buzz of carbonated insanity...and the Rockstar with Guava...hmmmmmmm...I guess not knowing too much about Khat limits my response. Could it be made legal or whatever is small doses, or less potent? Do we need it at all? Can it be used like marihuana? I don't smoke but I understand that the hemp plant could be useful. Perhaps khat?

A--->


----------



## Lisa (May 17, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Nope.  Coffee beans are angels' teardrops.



YES!  YES!  YES! AMEN!  They SO are!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 17, 2007)

http://www.bookrags.com/research/khat-edaa-02/



> Effects.
> 
> The pharmacology of khat has been reviewed and its effects are characterized by a moderate degree of central nervous system (CNS) stimulation, resulting in a state of mild euphoria and excitement, often accompanied by talkativeness to excess. High doses may induce restlessness and sometimes manic behavior. Excessive consumption may lead to toxic psychosis. Khat produces ANOREXIA (loss of appetite) and constipation; it has sympathomimetic effects on the cardiovascular system. Dilation of the pupil and staring are indicative of the acute effect of khat. Habitual chewing is usually revealed by a brownish staining of the teeth.
> 
> The effects are very similar to those of AMPHETAMINE, and the difference between the two drugs is quantitative rather than qualitative. Accordingly, habitual khat use may give rise to psychic dependence, which usually is moderate but often persistent. The withdrawal symptoms after prolonged use are slight trembling, lethargy, mild depression, and recurrent bad dreams. Khat use by the habitué is often compulsive, with the necessary supplies obtained at least once a day, even at the expense of vital needs; in the countries where khat use is widespread, the socioeconomic consequences of the habit are considerable.


----------



## tellner (May 17, 2007)

In other words, it doesn't sound any worse than coffee.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2007)

tellner said:


> In other words, it doesn't sound any worse than coffee.


Perhaps they can serve it it Khat Houses. :lol: 
Sean


----------



## HKphooey (May 17, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I'd phrase it "khat CAN be much more powerful"; the stimulant in it loses potency rapidly at room temperature. (We've been advised to put any seized on ice, and immediately deliver it to the lab, waiting for a lab tech to arrive if it's overnight.)


 
It is powerful!

When's the last time you saw a 14 year old kid with a ak-47 kill another person hopped up on coffee.  It all depends on how much and how often you use the drug.


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2007)

bydand said:


> Are you sure?  Have you checked the color lately? :idunno:  Just a simple observation.


Roasted coffee beans always reminded me of butt nuggets.


----------



## exile (May 17, 2007)

tellner said:


> In other words, it doesn't sound any worse than coffee.



Uh-ohh... now the khat is out of the bag...

(well, _someone_ was going to say it, right?)


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2007)

Not enough room to swing a khat

Does it leave you with a grin like a Cheshire khat. 

who let the khat out of the bag

I didn't exile to be the only one out here on the edge


----------



## exile (May 17, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not enough room to swing a khat
> 
> Does it leave you with a grin like a Cheshire khat.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the company, XS... it's awfully chilly out here in the Study's Siberia Room (mind you, as an Exile I'm used to that sort of thing, but misery has _always_ loved company... pull up a chair! )


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2007)

exile said:


> I appreciate the company, XS... it's awfully chilly out here in the Study's Siberia Room (mind you, as an Exile I'm used to that sort of thing, but misery has _always_ loved company... pull up a chair! )


 
No problem, us Curmudgeons got to stick together.


----------



## exile (May 17, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> No problem, us Curmudgeons got to stick together.



This is truth, forsooth!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 17, 2007)

AXEually, Khat contains a number of chemicals among which are two controlled substances, cathinone and cathine. Which are close chemical cousins to amphetamine.

http://www.druginfo.adf.org.au/article.asp?ContentID=khat



> Khat is a stimulant. A typical chewing session is thought to be the equivalent of ingesting
> *5 milligrams of amphetamine sulphate*. Usually 50&#8211;200 grams of the leaves are chewed. The onset of effect is within 20 minutes.



AKA dextroamphetamine: So its more like Ritalin than Coffee if you want to be accurate. But THAT hasnt stopped people too often.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> AXEually, Khat contains a number of chemicals among which are two controlled substances, cathinone and cathine. Which are close chemical cousins to amphetamine.
> 
> http://www.druginfo.adf.org.au/article.asp?ContentID=khat
> 
> ...


 
Although I do realize that I am about to go to far, I just can't help myself. But I will blame it on the fact that I have been sick for that past 6 days and I am likely delirious..... so here goes

Then it is best we make it illegal or it might be a Khatastrophe


----------



## CoryKS (May 18, 2007)

These jokes are khategorically awful.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Perhaps they can serve it it Khat Houses. :lol:
> Sean


 


CoryKS said:


> These jokes are khategorically awful.




Well don't blame me, Touch Of Death was the Khatalyst


----------



## HKphooey (May 18, 2007)

Pronounced "Cot"  

But still funny!


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 18, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Roasted coffee beans always reminded me of butt nuggets.


Well aren't you Miss Sunshine?
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 18, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not enough room to swing a khat
> 
> Does it leave you with a grin like a Cheshire khat.
> 
> ...


Scoring the stuff is like hearding Khats.:ultracool 
Sean


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 18, 2007)

Oh man, the Khats out of the bag now.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 18, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Oh man, the Khats out of the bag now.


Think of all the ways it can be used: injection, smoking, lacing, shermans, blunts, chewing, snorting. I mean there is more that one way to skin a khat. 
Sean


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 18, 2007)

> Roasted coffee beans always reminded me of butt nuggets.



Do we need the skhatological references?


----------



## CoryKS (May 18, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Pronounced "Cot"
> 
> But still funny!


 
No worries, you just say it with a Zsa Zsa Gabor accent, dahling.


----------



## HKphooey (May 18, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> No worries, you just say it with a Zsa Zsa Gabor accent, dahling.


 

Lol!


----------



## Carol (May 18, 2007)

:lfao: :lfao: :lfao:

This is khatching on good.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Pronounced "Cot"
> 
> But still funny!


 
Although I do not generally advokhate miss pronunciation in this situation I am willing to overlook it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 18, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> Do we need the skhatological references?


I propose we keep this Skhat Free.:soapbox: 
Sean


----------



## tellner (May 18, 2007)

We'll let you off Skhat-free for that one. But don't get khat doing it again.


----------



## shesulsa (May 18, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Well aren't you Miss Sunshine?
> Sean


Party Pooper.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 21, 2007)

Ok; one more before we lay this thread to rest....


If you do Karaoke on the stuff, you think you're a regular Khat Stevens. 


Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2007)

You're just feeling sorry for yourself; that's all it is! Self-pity - Harvey 'Big Daddy' Pollitt from Khat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2007)

Don't be so hard on him XS, it may have just been some misedukhation on the subject matter.


----------

